# Pics of the new guy!



## 2SloSHOs (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey guys im a new Hedgie owner, picked this little guy up on Thursday the G/f decided to name him Sonic since we were eating at Sonic's and it suits a headgehog pretty well LOL

Was a good play time today, the G/F would hold him and if i laid down with the camera he would come running out of her hands and over to sniff the camera just the funniest thing.

Anyways I got some pics during play time today. Im going to set up an play area in the basement with a fence so i can let him roam around with a little more room anyone have any ideas on a good barricade?

Heres the pics!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aw, what a cute happy lil guy.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww hes very cute! he looks very happy and content with you


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

2SloSHOs said:


> ...decided to name him Sonic since we were eating at Sonic's...


yeah right.....LOL! :lol: 

Congrats! He's adorable.
Pix


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

ooh -writes plans to steal-
HE GORGEOUS!


----------



## 2SloSHOs (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I was suprised how quickly he took to me and my gf!


----------



## Du5tin Nea1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Where did you get him?

He's a stud for sure!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

A bit blurry, but very very cute and adorable nonetheless.


----------

